# {RESOLVED}Medal of Honor - Screen goes black



## Snorii (Aug 16, 2002)

I recently installed Medal of Honor on my machine and when I start the game, the screen goes black. The power button on the monitor also turns orange which means there isn't a signal. All I can do is hard boot the computer. This also happens with Jedi Knight II. I have an Xtasy GeForce 4 MX 420 graphics card with the newest drivers installed. (Just downloaded them today.) MOH also gives you an option to play in safe mode, but it does the exact same thing. I also used MOH's config option to best configure for my graphics card and that didn't work. I have Direct X 8.0a, and went ahead and reinstalled it for good measure. I have a P3 800 MHz with 256 MB of memory running Win98 SE. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
-Snorii

Oh, and I'm not over-clocking it.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

If you run dxdiag from the run box, on the display tab are all three options enabled, can you run and pass the two tests on the right.

Try going to display properties, settings, advanced, see if you vid card is set to optimal or adaptor default, whichever, try the other.

Shutdown everything running in the background, especially anti virus software.

set up desktop to a lower resolotion and color depth, probably 800 x 600 x 16 max.

Does it still crash?????


----------



## Snorii (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot brianF. You are a God-send.  

I ran dxdiag, and the DirectDraw test worked until it got to the full screen test. The Direct3D test failed too. 

Everything was fine, except the video card being set to optimal rate. After I changed it to default, the tests and more importantly the game work fine. 

I messed around with closing all my programs, (making sure I had plenty of system resources free) and changing the resolution, but it was one little drop down menu that made the difference.

Now to finally play the game.  

Thanks again brianF !!! (Best Moderator Ever)

- Snorii


----------

